# New SP2022 on the way!



## RangeRat (Jul 5, 2010)

I should be taking delivery of my first Sig Monday or Tuesday. I can't wait. I have owned a variety of handguns over the years. Beretta,Glock,Ruger,Smith,XD, but this will be my first Sig. A 2022 in 9mm. What have you folks found to be a good performer as far as carry ammo? I have Winchester Ranger "T" +P 124gr here for my G17 that works well in it. I'll be trying it in the 2022. Any other sugestions from you other 2022 owners?

Secondly,I know from searching the web this question has come up countless times,but I have to ask. Will the SP2022 work in holsters designed for other models with a rail? There seems to be a limited number of mid priced holsters on the market for the 2022 in particular. I like the Blackhawk products,but a nice leather belt slide is in order here. Any sugestions? 

Thanks a bunch all,RangeRat.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

The SigPro series is a picky bunch when it comes to holsters, they fit best in models specifically designed for them. Most generalized ones for railed guns are hit and miss.

I've got about 1K rounds through mine now and can't say much more than you can read on this forum on other threads about the SP's. Just clean it inside and out INCLUDING THE MAGAZINES before taking it to the range. Many do not and then start threads about encountering malfunctions. Do a little reading and the information will be easily found.

It'll digest just about anything you want to feed it. I use mostly WWB or UMC 115gr ball for punching paper and 147gr Federal Hydra-Shoks for SD/HD. Whatever you have on hand will very likely work.

Congrats.


----------



## bob220st (Aug 16, 2010)

Congrats on your SP2022...i will be looking into 1 myself in a few months..keep her lubed..you'll LOVE the trigger..Enjoy.
Bob:mrgreen:


----------

